# New Holland 616 Disc Mower



## Alpacafarmer (Jun 6, 2012)

I recently bought a well used NH 616 Disc Mower. I'm trying to find a user manual but with no luck. I'm just trying to figure out the routine maintenance for the cutter. I know the oil needs to be changed but not sure where all the fill and drain plugs are. Plus where all the grease points are. Any help getting this cutter up and running would be a great help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is an online parts listing and diagrams of the major assemblies: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr54853ag5358835

Here is one source of an operator's manual: http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor_manual_display.cgi?m=New Holland&o=616 Forage Harvester


----------



## Goliath400 (Mar 14, 2021)

Would a international 656 gas tractor be able to run the nh616 3pt discbine?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

shouldn’t be a problem....it requires about 55hp. B.


----------

